# Does 1/4" to 3/4" adapter effect down flow performance if it happens at the compressor?



## chavenor (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a 1/2" port on the side of my compressor. I need to run 3/4" around my shop to maintain the flow. Will the 1/2" to 3/4" adapter at the compressor affect my down line performance? If so do I need to bore a new hole on the side of my compressor to accept the 3/4" fitting?

Any cheap vendors out there for brass fittings? I'm making an automatic bleed value and connecting a bunch of compressors in line.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

chavenor,

1/2" to 3/4" there will be little drop in airflow unless you are using 100 cfm draw or more. I doubt your draw is more than 20 cfm at any time using multiple air tools, you should be fine.

Stephen


----------



## chavenor (Nov 18, 2020)

stevon said:


> chavenor,
> 
> 1/2" to 3/4" there will be little drop in airflow unless you are using 100 cfm draw or more. I doubt your draw is more than 20 cfm at any time using multiple air tools, you should be fine.
> 
> Stephen


Any recommendation for glue for the brass fittings or just Teflon tape? Thanks!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

chavenor, 

I haven't had luck using teflon on anything over 1/2 inch brass pipe fittings, hardening paste always worked the best like Leak Lock 10004 for any pipe fitting over 1/2 inch.









Amazon.com: Highside Leak Lock 4 0z Jar : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Highside Leak Lock 4 0z Jar : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





Stephen


----------



## chavenor (Nov 18, 2020)

Owe you a beer. Next time in WI - Madison are let me know. Post-pandemic of course.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

chavenor, 

Your welcome, might as well get some cheese if I stop by, lol

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

chavenor, 

Make sure the air lines are angled with a drain at the bottom of the slope, water condensation would be my concern in your setup.

Stephen


----------



## chavenor (Nov 18, 2020)

Sounds good!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

chavenor,

here is a previous post that I talked about condensed air in the line:









I have 2 pumps which would you use (maybe I am missing...


I had the pleasure of my current 3 cyl single stage pump seize up on me last night. So I headed over to Princess auto (Temp. off work $$$ is everything at moment). I picked up a pump almost exactly like the one I had. It is what they use on their 60gal. High pressure unit. Boasting 155 PSI...




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

chavenor, 

You would need separate drains one below and one up top. It is almost impossible to remove water from the air 100% for pipes in a compressed air system. The best you can do is manage the condensed water and vent it out. I'll draw something up and post it

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

chavenor, 

"I've got three compressors I'm putting together they are in the basement under the garage. So everything would be flowing back to the compressors is that ok? My pips have to go up?" 

I'm not sure that I understand what you are trying to do. There is not enough information to plan a successful implementation in your case. How many feet are we talking? what is the working pressure? how many CFM will be used maximum all at one time? why the three compressors? use 3 because you have them? assumed lower costs, economy? staged use? high CFM demand? to maintain higher pressure? more air tank (volume) available? a backup air system plan?

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they also have those automatic water drains too.
those would be a great idea!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

iowagold

I think chavenor may be using too small pipe in his setup. I would be using 1" myself

Stephen




















iowagold said:


> they also have those automatic water drains too.
> those would be a great idea!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

chavenor said:


> I have a 1/2" port on the side of my compressor. I need to run 3/4" around my shop to maintain the flow. Will the 1/2" to 3/4" adapter at the compressor affect my down line performance? If so do I need to bore a new hole on the side of my compressor to accept the 3/4" fitting?
> 
> Any cheap vendors out there for brass fittings? I'm making an automatic bleed value and connecting a bunch of compressors in line.


how many cfm is your largest tool?
and how many total tools to be ran at the same time?
that affects the total system cfm requirement.
and yes larger shop pressure lines act like a reserve tank.
we use 3/4 rapid air line in the shop
click here for the shop tools and air compressor page


----------

